# Thanksgiving Attire...(pic heavy)



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Since I have a busy week coming up I wanted to get some photos of my crew in their Thanksgiving attire. Plus they all had baths today.:thumbsup: Enjoy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures! Your fur gang is all ready for Thanksgiving!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Those pups are Turkey Day ready!!!! Love the outfits Mary!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyone looks so festvie in their "Thanksgiving" attire.:wub:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

How absolutely adorable!! You have some beautiful babies and their little Thanksgiving attire is just too cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They all look so festive.:chili: Love the colors with their different hair color. How's Reginald been feeling? He's looking good.:thumbsup: Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. No turkeys there


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your babies look sweeter than punkin' pie, Mary! Great shots!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Mary, sweet Mary -

Your babies look adorable - I sure do you wish that you were all coming our way for Thanksgiving - In fact, I wish that all my guests were as cute as your kids! :wub:

((Hugs))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Mary the babies are adorable, and will you look at our Reginald:wub: he looks so lovable, gosh there's something about him that reminds me of my Muffy:wub:
Libby and Chloe look so pretty in their new Thanksgiving dresses, and the boys look soooo handsome:wub: Alvin is such a little studmuffin in his vest.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOUR HUBBY


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

very cute pics


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww! They look so cute in their Thanksgiving finery!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love those dresses! Wherever did you find them?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They look perfect in those outfits (and everyone is posing perfectly, how did you manage that?)


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you do the crochet work?
Such festive outfits, they are adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mary, I love, love, love these pics!:wub: They look adorable in their Thanksgiving attire. Which reminds me, I better get busy in the kitchen. :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

all the dogs look adorable in their thanksgiving outfits! thanks for sharing


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mary, they look stunning and adorable!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your precious ones!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They truly are adorable!!!!! I love the knit tops on the girls and their bows match so well. The different outfits for the boys really match their "personalities"!! I just love how cute they all look!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Great pictures! Your fur gang is all ready for Thanksgiving!


Thanks Marj. The bows are perfect with their outfits.



mom2bijou said:


> Those pups are Turkey Day ready!!!! Love the outfits Mary!!!


Thanks Tammy. 



mysugarbears said:


> Everyone looks so festvie in their "Thanksgiving" attire.:wub:


aahh thanks Debbie




LizziesMom said:


> How absolutely adorable!! You have some beautiful babies and their little Thanksgiving attire is just too cute!


Thank you so much!!!


Snowbody said:


> They all look so festive.:chili: Love the colors with their different hair color. How's Reginald been feeling? He's looking good.:thumbsup: Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. No turkeys there


Susan, 

Reginald is doing much better:aktion033: thank you so much for asking about my big boy. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving too. May not have turkeys but I have a lot of hams:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Your babies look sweeter than punkin' pie, Mary! Great shots!


aahhh Brit thanks. 



Sandcastles said:


> Oh Mary, sweet Mary -
> 
> Your babies look adorable - I sure do you wish that you were all coming our way for Thanksgiving - In fact, I wish that all my guests were as cute as your kids! :wub:
> 
> ((Hugs))


Allie,

We wish we were coming your way too. I grew up in Pennsylvania so sometimes it's hard to be in the holiday spirit living in the tropics. :blush:
Thanks for the compliments. Have a grea Thanksgiving and enjoy you guest.



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Mary the babies are adorable, and will you look at our Reginald:wub: he looks so lovable, gosh there's something about him that reminds me of my Muffy:wub:
> Libby and Chloe look so pretty in their new Thanksgiving dresses, and the boys look soooo handsome:wub: Alvin is such a little studmuffin in his vest.
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOUR HUBBY


Paula,

Yes my big boy is feeling so much better. He was able to go to the groomers this week and he looks much better too.:aktion033: I just love my furkids. It is amazing the joy they bring to me. :wub:
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your DH. 



dwerten said:


> very cute pics


Thanks!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Awww! They look so cute in their Thanksgiving finery!


Thanks Miki!!



angel's mom said:


> I love those dresses! Wherever did you find them?


Lynn, I got them from etsy.com. Her name is DianaDesignsNY. She is very good to work with and always go out her way to make something special for Reginald.:wub:



Maglily said:


> They look perfect in those outfits (and everyone is posing perfectly, how did you manage that?)


Thanks Brenda!! My dogs are food driven. Had treats in one hand and camera in the other.



bonsmom said:


> Did you do the crochet work?
> Such festive outfits, they are adorable!


Wish I could say I did. I had them made for them.




aprilb said:


> Mary, I love, love, love these pics!:wub: They look adorable in their Thanksgiving attire. Which reminds me, I better get busy in the kitchen. :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for sharing these.


aahh thanks April. Yep time to get busy...It's amazing how fast the year went. I just can't believe the holidays are already here. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.



jpupart said:


> all the dogs look adorable in their thanksgiving outfits! thanks for sharing


Thanks Jocelyn!!



allheart said:


> Mary, they look stunning and adorable!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your precious ones!!!


Thanks for the wonderful compliments. Happy Thanksgiving to you, your DH and of course your fluffs.




Hunter's Mom said:


> They truly are adorable!!!!! I love the knit tops on the girls and their bows match so well. The different outfits for the boys really match their "personalities"!! I just love how cute they all look!


Thanks Erin..I love the outfits too. The women I used for the dresses always does a great job. Marj as usual did an outstanding job with their bows. Happy Thanksgiving!!! Give Hunter a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy cow...coordinated, festive and just perfect!!! Smashing!!!! Yes, Reginald IS definitely a heart melter! Hope you and your little clan have a very lovely holiday! Thanks so much for sharing pics of your precious crew with us!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well now I'm in the mood for Thanksgiving! Mary your babies are so precious and look faboo! So....now I'm looking forward to the Thanksgiving Feast photos. Are they going to be dining with white linens? I'm just remembering that gorgeous birthday party and how beautifully the table was.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Holy cow...coordinated, festive and just perfect!!! Smashing!!!! Yes, Reginald IS definitely a heart melter! Hope you and your little clan have a very lovely holiday! Thanks so much for sharing pics of your precious crew with us!!!


Eileen thank you so much for all your wonderful compliments.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now I'm in the mood for Thanksgiving! Mary your babies are so precious and look faboo! So....now I'm looking forward to the Thanksgiving Feast photos. Are they going to be dining with white linens? I'm just remembering that gorgeous birthday party and how beautifully the table was.


Thank you Crystal. As for the the white linens not sure. We always go over a friends house for Thanksgiving. She bakes a turkey and we deep fry one. She does set a lovely table though.:thumbsup: Wishing you, your fluffs and your dear parents a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, there is just way too much cuteness in this thread. :wub: Your babies are just precious. Love their Thanksgiving outfits. :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some great outfits - I esp. love the dresses your girls are wearing. Your gang looks fabulous!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

lovesophie said:


> Okay, there is just way too much cuteness in this thread. :wub: Your babies are just precious. Love their Thanksgiving outfits. :chili:


Thank you so much Sarah. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.



Johita said:


> Those are some great outfits - I esp. love the dresses your girls are wearing. Your gang looks fabulous!


aaahhh thanks I love the dresses too. Wishing you and your family a 
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

And I am SOOOOO enjoying Mary. :wub: Those pictures are so adorable, love those Thanksgiving outfits. Rocky and I wish you a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Mary, your fluffs look so adorable and fall-ish. We hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Great pictures. So cute!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mary, your pups looks fantastic! They're so coordinated and so Thanksgiving!
Good job, love the pictures.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Adorable!!! Great photos..they really make me feel like Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they ALL look absolutely adorable. Each and every one of them.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> And I am SOOOOO enjoying Mary. :wub: Those pictures are so adorable, love those Thanksgiving outfits. Rocky and I wish you a Happy Thanksgiving!


Dianne thank you and glad you enjoyed. Happy Thanksgiving to you and Rocky.



Maisie and Me said:


> Mary, your fluffs look so adorable and fall-ish. We hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


Thanks Michelle..Happy Thanksgiving!!



girlygirls said:


> Great pictures. So cute!!!


Thanks Lisa..Enjoy your Thanksgiving.



njdrake said:


> Mary, your pups looks fantastic! They're so coordinated and so Thanksgiving!
> Good job, love the pictures.:wub:


Jane thanks for the lovely compliments. Have a Happy Thanksgiving.



iheartbisou said:


> Adorable!!! Great photos..they really make me feel like Thanksgiving!!!


Thanks you...Happy Thanksgiving.



Kara said:


> Aww they ALL look absolutely adorable. Each and every one of them.


Thanks you so much Kara..Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such cute babies!!:wub:
love your new siggy!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mfa said:


> such cute babies!!:wub:
> love your new siggy!!


 
Thanks...Have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------

